# What a jerk.



## Lenny111 (Jun 21, 2021)

I started delivery with Uber only 10 days and today i hit 100 deliveries.
There was one, when i got into the restaurant and ask for my delivery, the restaurant staff told me the 2 bags on the table so i graped them and go. After 10 minutes the restaurant called me directly said i left 1 bag behind.and ask me to go back, i refused cuz i already at the customer's door. And i called it in to the Uber service regarding this see if they can send another driver to complete the order. After a while i found my rate drop to 95% and there is a restaurant gave me a thumb down...., guess what happened guys.
So unfair.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Lenny111 said:


> I started delivery with Uber only 10 days and today i hit 100 deliveries.
> There was one, when i got into the restaurant and ask for my delivery, the restaurant staff told me the 2 bags on the table so i graped them and go. After 10 minutes the restaurant called me directly said i left 1 bag behind.and ask me to go back, i refused cuz i already at the customer's door. And i called it in to the Uber service regarding this see if they can send another driver to complete the order. After a while i found my rate drop to 95% and there is a restaurant gave me a thumb down...., guess what happened guys.
> So unfair.


Did you join just to share that story? You’re not going to find sympathy here. Try Dr. Phil.

Also, wrong forum.


----------



## Lenny111 (Jun 21, 2021)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Did you join just to share that story? You’re not going to find sympathy here. Try Dr. Phil.
> 
> Also, wrong forum.


Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Lenny111 said:


> Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.


You failed at delivering slop for whatever reason and the restaurant and Uber spanked you. Don’t worry, you’ll be deactivated in no time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lenny111 said:


> I just shared the story try to get some advices *how to erase* that thumbs down


Try this:


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Did you join just to share that story? You’re not going to find sympathy here. Try Dr. Phil.
> 
> Also, wrong forum.


Don't pick on new members. He has the right to come here and complain just like everyone else.

Definitely the wrong sub-forum though.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Try using this.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lenny111 said:


> I started delivery with Uber only 10 days and today i hit 100 deliveries.
> There was one, when i got into the restaurant and ask for my delivery, the restaurant staff told me the 2 bags on the table so i graped them and go. After 10 minutes the restaurant called me directly said i left 1 bag behind.and ask me to go back, i refused cuz i already at the customer's door. And i called it in to the Uber service regarding this see if they can send another driver to complete the order. After a while i found my rate drop to 95% and there is a restaurant gave me a thumb down...., guess what happened guys.
> So unfair.


Don't worry they don't deactivate Uber Eats drivers.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Does anyone here ever say to themselves, "I am a food delivery boy". "This is my job". "I am performing a function that anybody who can read at a second grade level and count to 10 could perform". "I generally deliver to people who are making more money that I by sitting on their ass all day collecting welfare". 

ANY MORE?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

throw it on the ground next time:


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Does anyone here ever say to themselves, "I am a food delivery boy". "This is my job". "I am performing a function that anybody who can read at a second grade level and count to 10 could perform". "I generally deliver to people who are making more money that I by sitting on their ass all day collecting welfare".
> 
> ANY MORE?


maybe some loser would say that ... and if you would collect more on welfare than UE you are definitely one


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Lenny111 said:


> I started delivery with Uber only 10 days and today i hit 100 deliveries.
> There was one, when i got into the restaurant and ask for my delivery, the restaurant staff told me the 2 bags on the table so i graped them and go. After 10 minutes the restaurant called me directly said i left 1 bag behind.and ask me to go back, i refused cuz i already at the customer's door. And i called it in to the Uber service regarding this see if they can send another driver to complete the order. After a while i found my rate drop to 95% and there is a restaurant gave me a thumb down...., guess what happened guys.
> So unfair.


Don’t worry about it because it happens from time to time…

I had that happened to me at a Cuban Restaurant on Hwy 6 here in Houston and they called me and told me they would give me twenty extra dollars to go back, so I did and took the money and got a thumbs up.

Then I was at a Buffalo Wild Wings in Houston and waited fifteen minutes, so I called the restaurant and the woman got mad and gave me a thumbs down and requested I never come back…

So as you can see it happens and you shouldn’t get upset until you have done a thousand deliveries and your approval rating is still at 95…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Lenny111 said:


> Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.


you have to get more thumbs up and after one hundred of them then that one will go away…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Does anyone here ever say to themselves, "I am a food delivery boy". "This is my job". "I am performing a function that anybody who can read at a second grade level and count to 10 could perform". "I generally deliver to people who are making more money that I by sitting on their ass all day collecting welfare".
> 
> ANY MORE?


So someone is making twenty to thirty dollars an hour sitting on their butt while collecting welfare?

Where is that happening?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lenny111 said:


> Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.


This is the right place. If you are new to the board you need to understand for every 1 piece of friendly advice you are going to get about 5-10 trolls responding also. You cant really erase bad reviews, all you can do is work until it drops off., and that can take a while. In the future I would just review your order on the app, and makes sure you have all the bags, and ask if not sure. That's why I only do passenger. . . had enough with the attitudes on both ends of the Uber eats gig.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> This is the right place. If you are new to the board you need to understand for every 1 piece of friendly advice you are going to get about 5-10 trolls responding also. You cant really erase bad reviews, all you can do is work until it drops off., and that can take a while. In the future I would just review your order on the app, and makes sure you have all the bags, and ask if not sure. That's why I only do passenger. . . had enough with the attitudes on both ends of the Uber eats gig.


The only problem is not all merchants and pax rate. So, that is annoying. Rating should automatically default to thumbs up if there is no rating given.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The only problem is not all merchants and pax don't rate. So, that is annoying. Rating should automatically default to thumbs up if there is no rating given.


This is true . ..


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lenny111 said:


> Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.





Kilroy4303 said:


> In the future I would just review your order on the app, and makes sure you have all the bags, and ask if not sure.


This is the best advice for you and it is where you were wrong. Always check what customers want and try to make sure them as possible as you could. I am surprise that you just got one thumb down only from restaurant.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lenny111 said:


> Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.


One thumbs down is nothing. Don't worry about it. The odd bad rating is par for the course, even if a driver does everything right.


----------



## Lenny111 (Jun 21, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> This is the right place. If you are new to the board you need to understand for every 1 piece of friendly advice you are going to get about 5-10 trolls responding also. You cant really erase bad reviews, all you can do is work until it drops off., and that can take a while. In the future I would just review your order on the app, and makes sure you have all the bags, and ask if not sure. That's why I only do passenger. . . had enough with the attitudes on both ends of the Uber eats gig.


Thanks for the friendly reply.
The only thing makes me upset was when i was walking into the restaurant I'd been told those 2 bags are for the customer so i took them and go. But after 10-12 minutes got the call said there is another bag and the woman kept saying 'you missed one order.'
I think they were trying to blame their own fault on me.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my market ue has eliminated restaurants ratings, idk if they can still rate but in my profile I only see customer's ratings now, as for the customer you could've told them what happened when you arrived at the drop off and tell them that you have another delivery accepted and cannot go back to the restaurant, maybe they could've offer you a cash tip if you go back but that's a slim chance, but at least could've saved you a thumbs down from the customer.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Lenny111 said:


> Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.


You have to put up with alot of sarcasm here...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lenny111 said:


> Thanks for the friendly reply.
> The only thing makes me upset was when i was walking into the restaurant I'd been told those 2 bags are for the customer so i took them and go. But after 10-12 minutes got the call said there is another bag and the woman kept saying 'you missed one order.'
> I think they were trying to blame their own fault on me.


#1 It is never the customers fault
#2 It is never the restaurants fault

As the driver it will always be your fault, brush it off and move on.

You will quickly learn who to ignore here.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Lenny111 said:


> Thanks for the friendly reply.
> The only thing makes me upset was when i was walking into the restaurant I'd been told those 2 bags are for the customer so i took them and go. But after 10-12 minutes got the call said there is another bag and the woman kept saying 'you missed one order.'
> I think they were trying to blame their own fault on me.


Hey Lenny it’s nothing you can do. You can expect a bad rating or 3 every 100 deliveries. Unforuntetly when something goes wrong the restaurant will blame you and the customer will blame you even if it’s not your fault. You just gotta roll with the punches. You should be fine


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Lenny111 said:


> Thanks for the friendly reply.
> The only thing makes me upset was when i was walking into the restaurant I'd been told those 2 bags are for the customer so i took them and go. But after 10-12 minutes got the call said there is another bag and the woman kept saying 'you missed one order.'
> I think they were trying to blame their own fault on me.


Confirm the name on the bags, and verify "just these 2 bags/". You can waste time calling support and telling them of the situation, but it usually doesn't do any good. I spent a month calling Uber support trying to figure out why my instant pay wasn't working. After about 30-40 calls and 15-20 hours on the phone or text, I found out it was because of a child support order. Should have been resolved in the first or second call. They don't know how to to think and problem solve. Before anyone says "pay your child support", it's pretty much SOP in my state to garnish wages for child support. I'd forgotten it was on my Uber account, because I hadn't driven for two years and it had been coming out of my full-time job's paycheck.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lenny111 said:


> I started delivery with Uber only 10 days and today i hit 100 deliveries.
> There was one, when i got into the restaurant and ask for my delivery, the restaurant staff told me the 2 bags on the table so i graped them and go. After 10 minutes the restaurant called me directly said i left 1 bag behind.and ask me to go back, i refused cuz i already at the customer's door. And i called it in to the Uber service regarding this see if they can send another driver to complete the order. After a while i found my rate drop to 95% and there is a restaurant gave me a thumb down...., guess what happened guys.
> So unfair.


On the plus side, you’ll not have to go there again.

Don’t worry, I’ve got one, too. It happens.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lenny111 said:


> Oh,sorry. I just shared the story try to get some advices how to erase that thumbs down because i am new. And i thought this is the forum for all the Uber people or i am wrong.


Don’t you listen to them, Lenny. You did everything right. And while there is a separate subforum for UberEats, we frequently see UE posts under “delivery”.

Welcome!!! And if anyone makes you feel bad, just flip them off. You do YOU.


----------

